# '07 Look Bottle Cage (Are these real?)



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I am always suspicious of anything on eBay from Hong Kong....
Are these the real deal....Chas? Anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-07-LOOK-Car...-22-grams_W0QQitemZ330153380700QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Emspilot said:


> I am always suspicious of anything on eBay from Hong Kong....
> Are these the real deal....Chas? Anyone?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-07-LOOK-Car...-22-grams_W0QQitemZ330153380700QQcmdZViewItem


The cage and packaging look exactly like the one's we have in stock.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks Chas.
And is that price reasonable? $44?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Emspilot said:


> Thanks Chas.
> And is that price reasonable? $44?


MSRP is $49.99, so $44 + shipping will probably be about the same as buying it from a shop. I would recommend having a local Look dealer special order it for you if they don't have them in stock. Any Look pedal dealer should be able to get these for you. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks Chas.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

FYI, I purchased the 2006 LOOK cages from the same individual/website as well as LOOK handlebar tape. Great prices and fast shipping from them.

Although the newer cages look a little awkard and I would question their ability to hold bottles firmly on descents as well as over a bump or two at 30+mph? I think the previous desing looks better, but just my $0.02.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> FYI, I purchased the 2006 LOOK cages from the same individual/website as well as LOOK handlebar tape. Great prices and fast shipping from them.
> 
> Although the newer cages look a little awkard and I would question their ability to hold bottles firmly on descents as well as over a bump or two at 30+mph? I think the previous desing looks better, but just my $0.02.


I have about 1100 miles on a down tube mounted Look 2007 cage and about 500 miles of active use on a seat tube mounted Look 2007 cage (the other rides I only use 1 bottle). Mostly with large (25 oz.) bottles, some with small (21 oz.) bottles, all California Duo Flow bottles. Easy insertion/removal, aided by low guard rail, which helps on 51 cm compact frame. Have ridden over rough road descents at 40+mph, and has not ejected a bottle yet. But I haven't raced down 10% cobbled grades either.


----------

